# WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680



## Marcel_91 (3. Juni 2012)

*WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

Es muss mal wieder ein neuer Computer her und dieses Mal will ich wirklich das absolute non plus ultra , da ist eine WaKü natürlich Pflicht. Da ich auch noch ein paar nicht WaKü Fragen habe, war ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob ich den thread unter wakü oder Kaufberatung eröffnen soll, aber es geht ja hauptsächlich um die WaKü (habe noch keine selbst gebaut). Ziel des Ganzen ist natürlich ein möglichst leiser Betrieb, vor allem im 2D Betrieb unter Windows sollte er möglichst unhörbar sein.

  Nach einer Million Testberichten und Foren Beiträgen sieht mein Plan jetzt so aus:

*Case:*                                                 Lian Li V2120B - Habe ich schon und will es behalten
*CPU:*                                                     Intel Core i7-3930K - ich will alles an Takt rausholen, was die empfohlenen 1,35V erlauben
*CPU Kühler:*                  XSPC RayStorm CPU - Copper Version 
*Board: *           ASUS Rampage IV Extreme 
*Board Kühler:*                                  ???                                                - Hier war ich mir nicht sicher, welcher der Beste ist (Durchfluss!!!).
Ich weiß, Board WaKü ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, aber nach fast 6 Jahren mit nem 680i Sli habe ich genug von Board Lüftern.
*GPU:*              2x GTX 680 mit 4GB - Je nach Verfügbarkeit und Preis was von den Kompatiblen
Layout GTX 680 - 2048MB (Für 5760x1080 und 3D sind mir 2GB zu wenig)
*GPU Kühler:*              Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 "Hole Edition" 
*GPU 3:*                                     MSI N610GT-MD1GD3H/LP - Brauche ich um weiterhin 5 Monitore + TV betreiben zu können. Die Monitore, die da dranhängen, brauchen keine Power und ich will keine USB GPUs mehr.
*RAM:*                    4x Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
*Netzteil:*                                             Seasonic Platinum-860
*Soundkarte:*               ASUS Xonar Xense
*BD-Brenner:*              2x Pioneer BDR-207EBK
*SSD:*                                        Samsung 830series 2,5" 256 GB 
*HDDs:*                                  2TB + 3TB - Habe ich schon
*Radiator*:                            Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black
                            [FONT=&quot]                                + 2x  Watercool MO-RA3 420 Blende Rhombus black + Watercool MO-RA3 Standfuß POM
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Lüfter*:                                           18x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 - Laut diesem Test bringen 18 Lüfter was http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/update-26-10-11-mora-2-mora-3-phobya- nova-1080-supernova- 1260-radis-im-test-778841.html[/FONT]
*Pumpe:*                                             Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version
                                                           + Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 – sechseck
*Entkopplung:*          Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0  + Heißklebepistole
*Steuerung:*                   Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 XT
                                                           + Aquacomputer Frontblende für aquaero 5 XT Aluminium schwarz
*AGB:*                                        Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 30 - Acetal - Black
                                                           + Alphacool Coolplex / Plexiac Befestigungsschrauben M6 + Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD
*Durchflussmesser:* Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4
*Schläuche:*            4m Tygon R3603 Schlauch 19,1/12,7mm (1/2"ID) Clear - Es wird zwar meistens zu 16/10 geraten aber wenn es mit 19/13 auch geht why not?
*Flüssigkeit:*                 Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch Kanister 5000ml - ich weiß, selbst mischen ist billiger, aber ich bin faul
*Anschlüsse:*                14x Alphacool HF 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring "FatBoy" – Chrome
                   4x Alphacool HF 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - Chrome
                                                                               3x Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 45° - drehbar - G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome
                                                                              18x Schlauchschelle 12 - 20mm Stahl verzinkt
*SLI Verbinder:*      Watercool GPU-X² / X³ Dual-Link (1-Slot) oder Watercool GPU-X² Dual-Link (2-Slot)
                                                                        - Welchen von beiden brauche ich für das Rampage?
*Monitore:*                        3x BenQ XL2420T + VIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 wireless 3D-Brille Kit
                                                             + 2 meiner alten Monitore 
*Tastatur:*                          Logitech G19
*Maus:*                                   Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700
*Wärmeleitpaste:*   2x Artic Cooling MX-2
*Kabel usw.:* 2x Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm – Schwarz
                                                                               Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz 
                                                                               2x Phobya Verlängerung 3Pin Molex extra lang 60cm – Schwarz
                                                 [FONT=&quot]                               Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm
[/FONT] 
Da das Gehäuse zwischen Schreibtisch und Wand steht, wollte ich den Mora in das PC Fach des Schreibtisches stellen.  Das Gehäuse, der ganze Müll und die Seitenwand die da noch drin sind, kommen natürlich raus. Der Schreibtisch hat eine aufklappbare Seitenwand, durch die ich dann die Schläuche und Lüfterkabel gut zum Computer verlegen könnte. Bezüglich der Belüftung könnte ich einmal die Glastür entfernen. Zusätzlich zu der vorderen Öffnung würde der Radi noch Luft durch die 74 x 18,5 cm Seitentür und eine Öffnung hinten an der Oberseite des Computerfachs mit 40 x 20,5 cm bekommen. Das sollte ja eigentlich reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich würde den AGB gerne am Mora befestigen, so dass ich jederzeit problemlos Wasser nachfüllen kann. ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, wo sich am Mora überall Schlauchanschlüsse befinden. Auf den Bildern, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war einer oben und einer unten. So stelle ich mir das vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Ich habe mir gedacht, dass es vielleicht sinnvoller wäre, hier mit Winkeln zu arbeiten, so dass ich den Schlauch nicht im 180° winkel legen muss. Den Wasserkreislauf stelle ich mir so vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider würde so der AGB nicht direkt vor der Pumpe hängen. Andernfalls müsste ich aber entweder einen deutlichen Umweg mit dem Schlauch gehen oder die GPUs zuerst durchlaufen. Von der Temperatur soll das ja angeblich keinen Unterschied machen, aber zuerst Board und CPU wäre mir doch lieber.

   Ok zum Schluss hätte ich dann noch einige Fragen:

  1. Welcher board Kühler ist am besten? Bzw. hat den besten Durchfluss? 

2. Bei manchen der WaKü Anschlüsse ist eine Gewindelänge angegeben, passt das so wie ich es konfiguriert habe oder muss ich da noch was tun um alles dicht zu  bekommen          bekommen?

 3. Was brauche ich noch für Kabel um die Pumpe, den Durchflusssensor und das Aquaero zu verbinden?

 4. Welche WaKü Sli Bridge brauche ich, 1 oder 2 Slot?

5.  Kann ich den Durchflusssensor direkt an die Pumpe hängen (ohne Schlauch dazwischen)? Was brauche ich dazu? G1/4 auf G1/4? Wenn Pumpe und Durchflussensor direkt  aneinanderhängen (steif) dann bräuchte ich aber noch ein zweites Shoggy Sandwich wegen des Höhenunterschieds, oder? 

  6. Passt das mit den 2 Blenden am Mora und brauche ich noch irgendetwas um den AGB dran zu befestigen?

7. Schafft das Aquaero 18 Lüfter? Kann ich da auch noch die Gehäuselüfter dranhängen oder wird das dann zu viel? Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat das Teil 4 Lüfterkanäle mit je 10 Watt, also sollte es gehen, oder? 

8.  Es gilt generell Winkel so weit möglich zu vermeiden (Durchfluss). Ist das wirklich schlechter als eine extra Schlaufe mit dem Schlauch schlagen zu müssen?

9.  Brauche ich Schnellverschlüsse, Kugelhahn, Ablassventil usw.? Bringt das was für Arbeiten am Kreislauf oder mindert es nur den Durchfluss unnötig. Ich habe nicht vor, oft etwas zu verändern.

10. Womit überbrücke ich das Netzteil bei der WaKü Befüllung? 
 
So jetzt noch ein paar nicht WaKü Fragen:

11.  Im Moment habe ich einen Acer AL2423W (6 Jahre alt mit PVA Panel) als Hauptmonitor im Einsatz. Ist das Bild vom BenQ XL2420T besser? Ich will nämlich keinen Schritt  zurück machen. Der BenQ hat zwar nur ein TN Panel, aber ein 6 Jahre altes PVA Panel sollte er doch schlagen können oder? Ich benutze die Monitore hauptsächlich für Office, Internet und um ab und zu mal einen Pickel mit Photoshop zu entfernen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich in Zukunft ab und zu mal zu einem Spiel kommen werde. Für Filme werde ich weiterhin meinen Fernseher benutzen, abgesehen von welchen in 3D. 

12.   Ist das Netzteil stark genug? Meine Rechnung: 300W CPU + 2x200W GPU + 30W GPU + 50W WaKü und Rest = 750W. Als Alternative gäbe es noch das 1000W Seasonic Platinum. 

13. Läuft das mit dem RAM? Ich habe 4x das hier gedacht Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit soweit ich die Kompatibilitätsliste auf der Asus Homepage verstanden habe unterstützt das Board 8 von diesen Dimms. Schneller RAM bringt soweit ich verstanden habe nichts. Um die Frage vorwegzunehmen, ich weiß das ich eigentlich keine 32GB brauche, aber mir gefällt einfach der Gedanke so viel drin zu haben. 

14.   Gibt es noch einen besseren BDXL Brenner?

15.    Zur SSD: ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt 2 128er im Raid0 zu betreiben. Eine SSD sieht mir im Vergleich zur Restkonfiguration irgendwie so poplig aus. Auch ohne    TRIM glaube  
ich nicht, dass ich es schaffen werde, die Dinger totzuschreiben. Wegen dex doppelten Ausfallrisikos sehe ich auch keine Probleme, da ich sowieso keine wichtigen Daten ungesichert auf der Systemplatte habe. Die Zugriffszeit würde sich nur geringfügig verschlechtern. Das Einzige, was ich mich frage, ist, wie viel langsamer ein Raid auf Dauer werden würde. Allgemein wird ja eher von einem Raid abgeraten, da es (so die Theorie) nichts bringen würde. Mir geht es aber um die Praxis! Gibt es irgendwo Langzeittests mit neueren SSDs im Raid? Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass ein Raid bei kleinen Dateien (aus welchen die Systempartition größtenteils besteht) keinen Vorteil bringt.


  Hier mal der Warenkorb bei Aquatuning. 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ed06c8e7ac5125be7e9627b75b25d61b
  (Der Übersicht halber habe ich einfach mal mehrere mögliche Sli Brücken und Board Kühler reingetan) 

  Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt immer her damit, das ganze sollte nur nicht mehr viel teurer werden, 6000€ ist schon weit mehr als ich anfangs geplant hatte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*



Marcel_91 schrieb:


> 1. Welcher board Kühler ist am besten? Bzw. hat den besten Durchfluss?



Kühltechnisch relevante Unterschiede gibt es da bei keinem



> 2. Bei manchen der WaKü Anschlüsse ist eine Gewindelänge angegeben, passt das so wie ich es konfiguriert habe oder muss ich da noch was tun um alles dicht zu  bekommen          bekommen?




Sollten alle passen.




> 3. Was brauche ich noch für Kabel um die Pumpe, den Durchflusssensor und das Aquaero zu verbinden?




Zur Verbindung AS <-> AE muss sich jemand melden, der das hat - man hört immer wieder von Problemen. Für den DFS braucht man das Anschlusskabel, von dem in der Beschreibung ausdrücklich steht, dass man es braucht.




> 4. Welche WaKü Sli Bridge brauche ich, 1 oder 2 Slot?




So wie es eingezeichnet ist 1 Slot. Aber afaik ist der zweite PEG ein x8er...



> 5.





> Kann ich den Durchflusssensor direkt an die Pumpe hängen (ohne Schlauch dazwischen)? Was brauche ich dazu? G1/4 auf G1/4? Wenn Pumpe und Durchflussensor direkt  aneinanderhängen (steif) dann bräuchte ich aber noch ein zweites Shoggy Sandwich wegen des Höhenunterschieds, oder?



Sollte möglich sein, wenn man denn genug Platz hat...
Wenn du ihn seitlich montierst, wirst du irgend eine Form von Abstützung brauchen, sonst hängt das konstrukt schief auf dem Shoggy, ja.



> 6. Passt das mit den 2 Blenden am Mora und brauche ich noch irgendetwas um den AGB dran zu befestigen?



Der Pro ist für beidseitige Montage gedacht, ja. Spezielles Zuebhör zur AGB Befestigung gibt es nicht, da musst du gucken, wie du am besten Löcher in die Verkleidung bekommst.



> 7. Schafft das Aquaero 18 Lüfter? Kann ich da auch noch die Gehäuselüfter dranhängen oder wird das dann zu viel? Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat das Teil 4 Lüfterkanäle mit je 10 Watt, also sollte es gehen, oder?



Es gibt noch ein Gesamtlimit, dass in der Beschreibung auch drinnstehen sollte, aber soviel schlucken die BSpro ja nicht.




> 8.  Es gilt generell Winkel so weit möglich zu vermeiden (Durchfluss). Ist das wirklich schlechter als eine extra Schlaufe mit dem Schlauch schlagen zu müssen?




Mit vernünftigen Schläuchen sollte man normalerweise kaum Winkel brauchen und oft sieht eine Winkellandschaft einfach ******* aus. Fälle, in denen es eine Kühlleistungsbeeinträchtigung durch zu viele Winkel gab, sind mir aber nicht bekannt.



> 9.





> Brauche ich Schnellverschlüsse, Kugelhahn, Ablassventil usw.? Bringt das was für Arbeiten am Kreislauf oder mindert es nur den Durchfluss unnötig. Ich habe nicht vor, oft etwas zu verändern.




Das musst du schon selbst wissen, was für dich bequemer ist und wie oft du es nutzt und ob dir etwas anderes wichtiger sein könnte. Ein Ablasshahn hat jedenfalls keinen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss, da er ja in einem blinden Abzweig sitzt, durch den normalerweise gar nichts fließen sollte.



> 10. Womit überbrücke ich das Netzteil bei der WaKü Befüllung?




Stecker müsste der AS XT beiliegen. Sonst ne Büroklammer.





> So jetzt noch ein paar nicht WaKü Fragen:



Aufgrund des z.T. größeren Umfanges solltest du die vielleicht in passenden Foren stellen.



> 12.   Ist das Netzteil stark genug? Meine Rechnung: 300W CPU + 2x200W GPU + 30W GPU + 50W WaKü und Rest = 750W. Als Alternative gäbe es noch das 1000W Seasonic Platinum.



Deine Rechnung passt hinten und vorn nicht, aber das Netzteil schon.



> Mir geht es aber um die Praxis!



Ich hab mal zwei SSDs im RAID getestet und habe keine Anwendung gefunden, die davon profitiert hätte. (Zugegebenermaßen hat die Mehrheit nicht einmal von einer SSD im Vergleich zu einem HDD RAID mit ähnlichem Durchsatz profitiert, da war die Vorauswahl vielleicht unzureichend)
Auch in SSD vs. SSD Tests findet man oft genug nur bei Kopiermanövern oder synthetischen Benchmarks einen echten Unterschied zwischen Modellen verschiedener Bandbreite.




> Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt immer her damit, das ganze sollte nur nicht mehr viel teurer werden, 6000€ ist schon weit mehr als ich anfangs geplant hatte.


 
Also zur Preiseinsparung gäbe es tonnenweise Tips, aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du dir etwas dabei gedacht hast, als du 18 Lüfter eingeplant und 1,5 Lüftersteurungen rausgesucht hast.


----------



## mmayr (4. Juni 2012)

AGB muss vor die Pumpe! Alles andere ist Schwachsinn!


----------



## Marcel_91 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

Habe mal den Warenkorb aktualisiert:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/dbed7e51c3514f25dc3c310ba220f86f
  Habe  noch ein Durchflusssensorkabel, ein zweites Shoggy und einen G1/4 auf G1/4 Doppelnippel reingetan.  
Also die 1 Slot Bridge? Hoffe du hast dich nicht an meinem Bild orientiert, da habe ich nur mal schnell mit Photoshop ein Bild vom Board ins Gehäuse geklatscht.
  Für das Aquaero,  die Aquastream und den Sensor müsste ich jetzt eigentlich alles haben, die Beschreibung auf aquatuning hört sich jedenfalls sehr danach an.

  @ mmayr

 Hier mal ein neuer Kreislauf mit AGB vor Pumpe, GPUs sind jetzt halt vor Board und CPU.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ ruyven_macaran

 Wenn du mit den 1,5 Lüftersteurungen die Aquastream Ultra gemeint hast, die habe ich genommen da sie einen internen Temperatursensor hat.
Die 18 Lüfter habe ich nur genommen da so viele draufpassen und es so schön overkill ist.


----------



## mmayr (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

Mir gefällt der ganze Aufbau nicht!
Der AGB muss vor die Pumpe, weil die Pumpe nicht saugen kann. Sie ist darauf angewiesen, dass das Wasser von selber zu ihr rinnt! Somit ist dein Aufbau nicht gut, da das Wasser hier aufwärts rinnen müsste! Auch den DFS würde ich hinter die Pumpe geben. Der bremst sonst nur das Wasser vor der Pumpe. Außerdem kühlst du die CPU, welche das hitzeempfindlichste Bauteil ist, mit der Abwärme der GPUs und des Boards!

Edit: Wieso nimmst du diesen überteuerten CPU-Kühler? 

http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserku...emax-wasserkuehler-roundup-2011.html?start=14

Das sollte dir helfen, einen guten und günstigen Kühler zu finden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*



Marcel_91 schrieb:


> Also die 1 Slot Bridge? Hoffe du hast dich nicht an meinem Bild orientiert, da habe ich nur mal schnell mit Photoshop ein Bild vom Board ins Gehäuse geklatscht.



Natürlich habe ich mich bezüglich der gewünschten Grafikkartenposition an deinem Bild orientiert - andere Angaben hast du ja nicht gemacht und ohne zu wissen, welche Slots du verwenden möchtest, kann man auch nicht sagen, welcher Abstand zwischen den Karten herrscht.




> Hier mal ein neuer Kreislauf mit AGB vor Pumpe, GPUs sind jetzt halt vor Board und CPU.



Der Sensor ist weiterhin im Weg und ohne AGB (und Radiator) über das Gehäuse zu heben wird kein Wasser bis zur Pumpe fließen.



> @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Wenn du mit den 1,5 Lüftersteurungen die Aquastream Ultra gemeint hast, die habe ich genommen da sie einen internen Temperatursensor hat.



Dir ist schon klar, dass der Ultra-Aufpreis deutlich teurer ist, als ein einzelner Sensor, dass der getrennte Sensor ggf. schwieriger ins Aquaero einzubinden ist und dass der Sensor in der AS nicht gerade für seine Genauigkeit bekannt ist?



> Die 18 Lüfter habe ich nur genommen da so viele draufpassen und es so schön overkill ist.



Wenn dir der Overkill 200 € wert ist - jeder, wie er will. Alle anderen neben einen LT und 9 Lüfter.


----------



## Marcel_91 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

Jetzt kapier ich es erst, zwischen AGB und Pumpe herrscht ja gar kein Druck!!  Ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, was wollen die denn? Ist doch wurst, wo der AGB ist aber jetzt ists klar.

  Hier mal ein neuer Kreislauf. Ich lege die Schläuche einfach durch die Slotblenden. Da der AGB deutlich höher als die Pumpe liegt, sollte es ja nun funktionieren. Jetzt kann ich die Komponenten auch ohne unnötigen Umweg mit dem Schlauch in sinnvoller Reihenfolge durchlaufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Neuer Warenkorb:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f352fb04dffb836399ae1d2abfac1928
  Habe die Ultra gegen eine Standard getauscht und einen Temperatursensor dazugetan. Damit ich hinten keine offene Stelle im Gehäuse habe, hab ich auch mal sowas dazugepackt: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama 32157

@ ruyven_macaran

Ja sorry, das mit den Steckplätzen hätte ich etwas genauer schreiben müssen. Die beiden 680er sollen in die beiden obersten Steckplätze (rot).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ mmayr
  Den Test habe ich auch gelesen, aber in den Tabellen führt das Teil was ich rausgesucht habe (wurde nachträglich eingefügt). Und hier ist nochmal ein Einzeltest:
Test: XSPC Raystorm Full Copper - hardwaremax.net 
  Er ist sicherlich überteuert und der Aufpreis steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung aber er ist halt der Beste. Bei diesem Computer will ich keine Kompromisse sondern einfach das Beste vom Besten.  Zuerst hatte ich so ein Teil aus Silber für ca. 250€ geplant.


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

So passt der Kreislauf jetzt. Im übrigen ist es nur wichtig, dass das Wasser selbständig zur Pumpe fließt, wenn man das System befüllt. Ist erstmal Wasser drin, ist es ziemlich Wumpe, ob der AGB ober oder unterhalb von der Pumpe sitzt. Zur Not nimmt man halt ne Spritzflasche und drückt das Wasser zur Pumpe. Aber so, wie du es jetzt hast, ist es wesentlich angenehmer.

BTW: Dein Budget will ich haben ;D


----------



## Marcel_91 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

Gut, dann werd ich das Zeug demnächst mal so bestellen. Ich hoffe mal das ich mir nicht die ganze Hardware durch ne undichte Stelle kille.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü für Core i7 3930k + Rampage IV Extreme + 2x GTX 680*

Bilder nich vergessen


----------

